# Update on Curly Maple Vanity project



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Getting back to finishing up a project I started earlier in the year. Had an accident in the shop while making some molding. My finger was tore up pretty bad, but has healed up pretty well. I’m putting the drawers and doors on, just have a couple more small drawers to go. I built a separate base to set the vanity on, the tower section is going to go on top of the countertop when it’s installed. The one thing I did want to mention was the finish I used. I used Transtint dye mixed with alcohol to dye the wood. I was going to use pre-cat lacquer for the finish but couldn’t find any locally here in Ohio. So I went to the local Woodcraft and got a product from General Finishes. It is a water based, oil enhanced semigloss finish, called Enduro-Var II. I used an HVLP spraygun and put three coats on per their recommendation, with a



































sanding with 320 grit in between each coat. It sprayed very nicely and was dry to the touch in a matter of a few minutes. I waited overnight to sand between coats, even though they said you could do that after a few hours. It left a very smooth and even finish, I was very happy with the results. Nice thing was there was hardly any odor, easy clean up and no flammability issues. I will use it again.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, Mike, just simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

wow - your craftsmanship is awesome !!
I don't know where you found that wood, but, you better go get some more of it.
I agree with David - simply gorgeous !!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Great Job


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice work. Nicer wood!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
I got the wood from a local Amish mill about 50 minutes from my house. The curly maple was $3.30/board foot. I need to get back out there to see what he has. The molding is ingrown bark maple, which he said nobody really wants. It was $1.45/board foot. At the time it was cheaper than buying a 2 x 4 at Home Depot. It was all dried and surfaced on three sides. Pics below are what it looked like when I picked it up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Beautiful work! You are fortunate to live so close to the source of great wood like that. I can't come close to those lumber prices where I live.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Stunning.


----------

